# brake banjo bolts



## Hornet49 (Jul 16, 2009)

I purchased a set of ss brake lines for my mark 5...they did not come with new banjo bolts. The banjo bolts are not available from VW w/o purchasing the whole brake line. I cannot get the sized washer off the old lines due to the supplied washer being shrunk fit over the threads. Does anyone know the size and thread of these front brake banjo bolts...2007 MK5 Rabbit..2.5...thanks


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: brake banjo bolts (Hornet49)*

I swapped out my calipers..and just reused the copper washers...no issues...inspect washers and if there's no embedded dirt etc they should seal up again fine....you can buy the washers...look back in archives I posted asking about this and a Vortexer replied with part # from some brake supply house...If you install bolts back in and they don't leak when you stand on the brakes a few times after bleeding...shuld be good to go...mine have been in over a year with old washers in there and they're doin fine! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hornet49 (Jul 16, 2009)

I can't get the stock washers off the banjo bolts. They are shrunk over the bolt threads...Mike


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (Hornet49)*

I know...that's why I just reused mine and it worked fine...I always replace seals/gaskets when I take stuff apart..but these wouldn't come off, so I just reused 'em..metal crush washers don't usually develop leaks later after install..either they're clean and the sealing surfaces are clean and they seal..or there's gallin on either the washers or the sealing surfaces and they leak from the get go...so I just went for it..torque is 26 ft lbs for these..I torqued em up, bled the brakes (be aware that bleeding sequence isn't the same as for earlier VW's..or any other car I've ever owned!







) and stomped on em a few times..no leaks...been on the car for 10000 miles now with no issues..you might wanna just try it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hornet49 (Jul 16, 2009)

You don't understand...I can't get the first washer off to remove the banjo bolt from the old stock brake line...Mike


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (Hornet49)*

Bummer...I understand now! If you can't just unscrew it down the threads you're gonna have to take a pair of small dikes (diagonal cutter pliers) and cut the sucker off..or use a small bit in a dremel and cut it that way..without damaging the bolt threads.


----------



## Hornet49 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking, I was just trying to find a better solution in case i screwed up the threads...thanks anyway...Mike


----------

